# Good Morning, From a Swimming Tortoise :)



## Pokeymeg (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes, Dante is at it again, scaring everyone on TFO with his swimming habits! Since you all loved the last picture so much, here's another!

The water is about 2-3" deep on the deep end, 1/4" on the shallow. He walks himself from the shallow to the deep end and just chills out under water.

He's been pretty sick and hasn't had a deep bath in a while, but today I felt he was well enough to handle it - He is VERY happy to have the deep end back!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 28, 2013)

Very cool!!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 28, 2013)

ha!! he is having fun!!


----------



## GeoGpp1012 (Feb 28, 2013)

Great picture !! haha


----------



## kathyth (Feb 28, 2013)

That's great!


----------



## sibi (Feb 28, 2013)

Didn't you ever tell Dante that he's not a fish I think he's so cute. What was he sick with? Btw, is that food under water too?


----------



## Pokeymeg (Feb 28, 2013)

sibi said:


> Didn't you ever tell Dante that he's not a fish I think he's so cute. What was he sick with? Btw, is that food under water too?



He has been sick for quite some time and we dont know why. We are now treating for protozoa and hoping that helps. He still has a bad appetite, but it has improved over the last few days.

The food is outside his bath, but he seems to be checking it out!


----------



## mctlong (Feb 28, 2013)

Haha! What a funny little tortoise! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow! I don't know why, but I love seeing them underwater like that


----------



## wellington (Feb 28, 2013)

That is really cute. I think I missed the first pic. I am off to look it up. Hope he recovers soon.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Feb 28, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 28, 2013)

hi, cute pic. hope the swimming tortoise feels better.


----------



## lynnedit (Feb 28, 2013)

How funny!
Come to think of it, I have a Russian that puts her head under water and closes her eyes for several minutes, when soaked. Perhaps I should give her a deep end!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Feb 28, 2013)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Wow! I don't know why, but I love seeing them underwater like that



Hahaha i know, me too!




wellington said:


> That is really cute. I think I missed the first pic. I am off to look it up. Hope he recovers soon.



Thanks! Me too!!




lynnedit said:


> How funny!
> Come to think of it, I have a Russian that puts her head under water and closes her eyes for several minutes, when soaked. Perhaps I should give her a deep end!



I bet she would love it! Dante does the same thing if I dont give him a deep end to play in!


----------



## stinax182 (Mar 2, 2013)

this is insane!! haha, it's so interesting though. my leopard tortoise sometimes puts her whole head under water, but this is a totally different level!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Mar 3, 2013)

stinax182 said:


> this is insane!! haha, it's so interesting though. my leopard tortoise sometimes puts her whole head under water, but this is a totally different level!



He seems to think he's a fish, or maybe a galapagos...Someone recently posted an article about swimming/floating tortoises from Madagascar found on the African coast! Dante's getting ready!






Going up for air...


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 4, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Mar 6, 2013)

A tortoise with an identity issue...


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Mar 6, 2013)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Wow! I don't know why, but I love seeing them underwater like that



Ditto


----------



## TortTopper (Mar 6, 2013)

Maybe Dante really thinks hes a turtle, not a tortoise. Haha


----------



## kanalomele (Mar 6, 2013)

Love this! I quite often find my torts swimming and dunking their head under the water!


----------



## lawchingto (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi, I have a baby marginated tortoise, do you think he can swim? Maybe I should give him a sloped swimming pool?


----------



## Pokeymeg (Mar 8, 2013)

I would not try it with a baby tortoise! My tortoise is 10 years old and is familiar with baths and knows his own limits. 

I'd wait until your tortoise is older to provide a sloped bath. I always put my tortoise on the shallow end and he walks himself to the deep end, hangs out, and then walks back to the shallow end when he's done (it just so happens that he likes to have a clear bath so I can get cool pictures! He gets antsy when he can't see out, but I think many torts are the other way around). I don't know if a baby would be able to do that on his/her own safely.




kanalomele said:


> Love this! I quite often find my torts swimming and dunking their head under the water!



Cute! What kind of torts? 


"Can't a tortoise get a little privacy while he's bathing?"


----------



## menkerose (Mar 8, 2013)

I am the proud new owner of a red foot and soon as I brought her home I soaked her I some warm water and had to walk away for a minute so I asked my husband to keep an eye on her. I had the water about an inch deep maybe a little less... As soon as I walked away I heard my husband from the other room yelling "honey! Honey! Hey hey hey!!!" And I ran back into the room to check what was up and she just dipped her head all they way under the water lol and it freaked him out because our sulcatas never do that. So apparently some torts love being under water  I learned something new


----------



## Char (Mar 8, 2013)

awesome pictures thanks for sharing


----------

